# Windshield Wiper Issue



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I know this may have already been posted before, but I couldn't find anything with a search.
When running my car for a period of time, the wipers turn on uncontorllably, it just started doing this today and there seems to be no way to turn them off other than putting the clutch in, turning the vehicle off and turning it on again. When I do this the wipers stop, but then a min or two later they start doing it again.
I can only assume it is some kind of Relay switch or something, but what one would it be if so. I really need to find out what might be causing this because it is extremely annoying and kind of embarasing :loser: to be driving down the road with the wipers on full, no rain or snow to be seen.


----------



## nismo nx2000 (Jan 8, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> I know this may have already been posted before, but I couldn't find anything with a search.
> When running my car for a period of time, the wipers turn on uncontorllably, it just started doing this today and there seems to be no way to turn them off other than putting the clutch in, turning the vehicle off and turning it on again. When I do this the wipers stop, but then a min or two later they start doing it again.
> I can only assume it is some kind of Relay switch or something, but what one would it be if so. I really need to find out what might be causing this because it is extremely annoying and kind of embarasing :loser: to be driving down the road with the wipers on full, no rain or snow to be seen.


Chances are that the switch which is attached to your wiper lever is needs replacing.


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

i have dealt w this before on an 01 frontier and it turned out to be the wiper control module on the wiper motor. my suggestion have a pro check it out. good luck


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> I know this may have already been posted before, but I couldn't find anything with a search.
> When running my car for a period of time, the wipers turn on uncontorllably, it just started doing this today and there seems to be no way to turn them off other than putting the clutch in, turning the vehicle off and turning it on again. When I do this the wipers stop, but then a min or two later they start doing it again.
> I can only assume it is some kind of Relay switch or something, but what one would it be if so. I really need to find out what might be causing this because it is extremely annoying and kind of embarasing :loser: to be driving down the road with the wipers on full, no rain or snow to be seen.


Under the HOOD, on the firewall in front of the driver side... There is a box of either green or brown. It is held on with 1 bolt/screw. This module is more than likely your 75% error generator.. Replace and check it out.. 
:thumbup:


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

spec240sx said:


> Under the HOOD, on the firewall in front of the driver side... There is a box of either green or brown. It is held on with 1 bolt/screw. This module is more than likely your 75% error generator.. Replace and check it out..
> :thumbup:


That sounds really great, and the fact that you are 75% positive sounds really good to me, i will check that out and let you know the results. Also how much $ would you estimate one of these modules would cost to replace.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, I checked under the hood, i didn't see a module on the drivers side, but there was some sort of module on the passenger side where the wiper motor is. I checked the module, it had a little rubber seal over it, but the seal was pulled back and the wires were exposed. So i cleaned off the wires, and put the seal back over it, and Voila no more unwanted Wiper action.

I am also having a problem with the windshield washer sprayers, i'm not sure if the pump is working or not, but there is nothing coming out of the spray nozzles, I am going to check the pump tomorrow sometime, but if anyone has any ideas or advice of what it would be it would be much appreciated.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Well, I checked under the hood, i didn't see a module on the drivers side, but there was some sort of module on the passenger side where the wiper motor is. I checked the module, it had a little rubber seal over it, but the seal was pulled back and the wires were exposed. So i cleaned off the wires, and put the seal back over it, and Voila no more unwanted Wiper action.
> 
> I am also having a problem with the windshield washer sprayers, i'm not sure if the pump is working or not, but there is nothing coming out of the spray nozzles, I am going to check the pump tomorrow sometime, but if anyone has any ideas or advice of what it would be it would be much appreciated.


That was It... I just saw that your local is NOVA SCOTIA. so it is on the opposite side. Glad you got it working... :thumbup:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> Well, I checked under the hood, i didn't see a module on the drivers side, but there was some sort of module on the passenger side where the wiper motor is. I checked the module, it had a little rubber seal over it, but the seal was pulled back and the wires were exposed. So i cleaned off the wires, and put the seal back over it, and Voila no more unwanted Wiper action.
> 
> I am also having a problem with the windshield washer sprayers, i'm not sure if the pump is working or not, but there is nothing coming out of the spray nozzles, I am going to check the pump tomorrow sometime, but if anyone has any ideas or advice of what it would be it would be much appreciated.


 most likely its the pump or its stopped up when you hit the switch do you hear it kick on or is it silent?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> most likely its the pump or its stopped up when you hit the switch do you hear it kick on or is it silent?


When I kick on the Windshield Washer fluid it is silent, does this mean it is the washer fluid motor? If so where is this located? On the upper firewall?


----------



## KrazyPark (Aug 13, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> Well, I checked under the hood, i didn't see a module on the drivers side, but there was some sort of module on the passenger side where the wiper motor is. I checked the module, it had a little rubber seal over it, but the seal was pulled back and the wires were exposed. So i cleaned off the wires, and put the seal back over it, and Voila no more unwanted Wiper action.



Hi, sorry to bring back this old thread. I ran a search and finally found the same exact problem. 

Just one question, how did you "clean" off the wires? I have tried by wiping w/ a cloth and nothing. This was done for a 94' Sentra.



nismo nx2000 said:


> Chances are that the switch which is attached to your wiper lever is needs replacing.


Where is this located?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

steering column


----------

